
Apple, HK, and HN Submissions - ColinWright
So many stories ... see the comment here for links to the different versions, different takes, and occasional discussion.  Some of these are about the cop-tracking apps, other about &quot;Quartz&quot;, but even so ...<p>So many submissions ...
======
ColinWright
Sorted by number of comments:

666 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678)
: Apple Removes HKmap.live from the App Store (twitter.com)

200 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21203247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21203247)
: China attacks Apple for allowing Hong Kong crowdsourced police activity app
(techcrunch.com)

99 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211971)
: Apple is not your friend (twitter.com)

26 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210069)
: China Is Forcing Tech Companies to Choose Between Profits and Free Speech
(onezero.medium.com)

4 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213581)
: Apple Has Removed a Mapping App That Let Protesters in Hong Kong Track
Police (buzzfeednews.com)

3 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213694)
: After China Objects, Apple Removes App Used by Hong Kong Protesters
(npr.org)

2 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210923)
: Apple Removes App That Tracked Hong Kong Police (nytimes.com)

2 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21208379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21208379)
: Apple Removes Quartz News App from Chinese App Store (twitter.com)

1 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21217260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21217260)
: Apple pulls map app used in HK protests (slate.com)

1 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210984)
: Apple Rebans Police-Tracking App Used in Hong Kong Protests from Its App
Store (huffpost.com)

1 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210836)
: Apple finally decided to remove Hong Kong protest map app from its app store
(reuters.com)

1 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21208139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21208139)
: Apple removes ‘Quartz’ news app from App Store at request of the government
(9to5mac.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21214321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21214321)
: Apple Has No Backbone (slashdot.org)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21214279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21214279)
: Apple, Google Pull Hong Kong Protest Apps After China Uproar (wsj.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21214078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21214078)
: Apple Removes Quartz News App from the Chinese App Store over Hong Kong
Coverage (theverge.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213832)
: Apple removes Hong Kong police tracking app (reuters.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213501)
: Apple removes app used in Hong Kong protests after pressure from China
(theverge.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21212818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21212818)
: HKmap app can survive Apple Store removal with use of PWAs
(lukaszolejnik.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211993)
: Apple removes Hong Kong protest app after China complains (scmp.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211886)
: Apple Removed Hong Kong Protests Map from App Store, Again (qz.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211709)
: Apple pulls tracking app after China criticism (theguardian.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211504)
: Apple pulls police-tracking app used by Hong Kong protesters
(washingtonpost.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210742)
: Apple removes police-tracking app used in Hong Kong protests from its app
store (cnbc.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210515)
: Apple removes Quartz news app in China (theverge.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21204282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21204282)
: Apple Angers China by Approving Cop-Tracking Map App for Hong Kong (wsj.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21200584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21200584)
: 'Protecting rioters': China warns Apple over app that tracks Hong Kong
police (theguardian.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21197661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21197661)
: China state newspaper criticizes Apple for app use by Hong Kong protesters
(reuters.com)

0 :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21189288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21189288)
: Apple approves Hong Kong protest location app (bbc.com)

